# Dog parks



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a meeting with my trainer I have lined up for my future dog today and he will be helping me pick the right dog for me. 
I want one, that among many other things, would enjoy going to dog parks which are very popular things here is SoCal. 

He said dog parks are more for the owner then the dogs. Since dogs are pack animals it can be confusing and often leads to dog fights. 

Any thoughts on this? 
I've always brought my past dogs to dog parks, honestly mostly for my own enjoyment as they were just as happy going for a run on leash with me.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Your trainer is correct.

Your pup's pack is you, your family and any other dogs(pets) you may have, not strange dogs at a park.

While some on here have had positive experiences at dog parks, there are more who have had bad ones - from the pup just being overwhelmed to the pup being attacked.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Even though my dog does well at dog parks, not all dogs do. You should therefore listen to your trainer, if you trust his/her advice. As she would know your dog better than an online forum and also what ur planning to do with your dog. I do have to add that during training issues ive had to cut the dog park visits back because my dog wanted to go play with every dog he saw.


----------



## gomagoti (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been going to dog park since she was 16 weeks old. She LOVES it. At first,as a pup, i had to keep a close eye on her to make sure no bigger dogs scared her, but the difference it made within a few days was obvious; she suddenly knew her boundaries with different dogs, was happy, tired, fulfilled.She made regular friends who we see to this day (she is nearly 2). Sure some dogs told her off when she was being an adolescent pain. As she has grown older she has grown into a very well balanced young bitch, confident and calm around all sorts of other dogs (aggressive, nervous,overactive, the lot) and I attribute a lot of this to her experiences at our dog park.
I have heard some people have had bad experiences, but in my personal experience, just keep a close eye on her, step in before anything gets out of hand, and basically just act like a parent with a child in a yard.


----------



## Lilliam (Dec 1, 2012)

I lived in Southern California, in the San Fernando Valley. I used to go to a dog park right off Reseda, I think. Can't remember now.

It was at that dog park that my border collie, Cassie, was attacked. That was in 1998. I almost lost her.

I would suggest joining an activity such as herding, obedience or maybe rally and then setting play dates with dogs in that group. Where are you in California? There are herding facilties in the L.A. area and Santa Monica that I know of.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am one of the ones who avoids dog parks. Too many ill mannered owners around and frankly I don't want my dogs getting germs from whatever the other dogs might have. Of course I have a pack of my own so they don't need to go play with other dogs. They have plenty to play with right here at home.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, boy, I have some thoughts on this, thanks for asking! I wish I hadn't taken my puppy to the dog park when she was so young. One of the parks here has several individual runs, and one community park. I took her to the individual runs often, but one evening they were all full, and there were only a couple cars at the group one, so I thought we'd try it. She was maybe 16 weeks, after all shots anyway. 

Two huskies, with no owner in sight, came galloping up to us and just kind of swarmed around her - in no way aggressive, but for a little puppy, totally scary. I was too stupid to pick her up and show her I had her back, I just stood there like a fool saying "good girl Jedda" in a happy happy voice, like that was any help. I still feel so guilty thinking about it! She had her tail totally tucked up and ears back and was just trying to get away from them - they were simply checking her out, but she was really scared. If those two were anything other than curious, I could have ended up with a dead puppy.

This by far wasn't the only mistake I made, but for a while she had some fear aggression issues I had to work on a LOT. She still is scared when two or more dogs approach. We sometimes go to a really large dog park (because it's such a great place to hike off leash) where I can easily see what's approaching, and I just give other dogs a wide berth, especially two or more dogs. I avoid like the plague the flats where owners congregate and let their dogs run amok. 

I wish I had read this before I got my pup: Leerburg | Socializing Puppies.
When your post says that you specifically want a dog you can take to the dog park, my advice is to wait until your dog is an adult, and pick the park REALLY carefully. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The trainer is correct. I'm not a fan of dog parks.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Not a fan either.

Don't know what you will meet - temperament and health -- that goes for the four legged and two legged folks there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with your trainer too. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9S-Dt2tWf4


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nikki-Rose said:


> I had a meeting with my trainer I have lined up for my future dog today and he will be helping me pick the right dog for me.
> I want one, that among many other things, would enjoy going to dog parks which are very popular things here is SoCal.
> 
> He said dog parks are more for the owner then the dogs. Since dogs are pack animals it can be confusing and often leads to dog fights.
> ...


Man talk about a loaded question! My guys have never been rolled picked on OR harassed by other dogs. I don't have behavioural issues that I have to fix because some moron brought his badly behaved "I thought he was friendly" Dominate dog reactive dog to a dog park! 

I spent to much time money and effort into my dogs to let them get used as a chew toy!

Some dogs and their "owners" aren't dog park people, if some dog at a park rolled my baby girl Struddell white Boxer! It would be on! So yeah" I" stay away!

But for a less passionate response:

Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Man talk about a loaded question! My guys have never been rolled picked on OR harassed by other dogs. I don't have behavioural issues that I have to fix because some moron brought his badly behaved "I thought he was friendly" Dominate dog reactive dog to a dog park!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this, I had a dominate dog pin my girl to the grown, luckily right next to me, as I punched the dog into the fence and off of my dog, the owner (sitting on the bench and 50 feet away) slowly waddled my way with a confused look on her face. As my wife picked up our dog, her dog continued to snap and and bite my wife. As I took out my trusty can of mace ready for the next excuse to give it a spray, I gave the owner some harsh words and we were on our way: Moral of the story is, no dog parks unless your ready to punch a dog to save your own, and invest in mace.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thewretched said:


> I agree with this, I had a dominate dog pin my girl to the grown, luckily right next to me, as I punched the dog into the fence and off of my dog, the owner (sitting on the bench and 50 feet away) slowly waddled my way with a confused look on her face. As my wife picked up our dog, her dog continued to snap and and bite my wife. As I took out my trusty can of mace ready for the next excuse to give it a spray, I gave the owner some harsh words and we were on our way: Moral of the story is, no dog parks unless your ready to punch a dog to save your own, and invest in mace.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I can relate! Yep my Dom males, I didn't go because I didn't want anybody elses dogs hurt either but behaviour issues from fighting? Not likely they'd think just another day at the dog park..good times,good times!

My baby girl was different, she was a balanced dog, just the type of dog that could be in a dog park but if a dog had attacked her?

I'd have lost it!











So yeah some dogs and there "people" don't need to be at dog parks!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with your trainer too.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9S-Dt2tWf4


OMG..loved that!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It all depends on the dog, the physical design of the park, and the attitude of the other dog owners in there. I find most of the parks in my area, being just square are not the best lay out. No trees, no grass, plus they are fenced in. My dogs did not usually do well in this environment.

There is a small unfenced dog park in my town that has grass and a couple trees. My dog seems to do very well here. I think not having the fences gives both the dogs and owners a better attitude. There is a kiddie playground nearby and they are fenced in!


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with your trainer too.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9S-Dt2tWf4


Hahaha. That video is gold!


----------



## loosi007 (Jul 2, 2013)

Great Video


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

gsd seem to be one of the worst breeds to take to dog parks not saying that every gsd is a bad dog park dog, some do great in them, but in general they do not seem to do well in them once they mature. I would never take my dog in without a muzzle.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dog parks are hit and miss. You never know what you encounter. I take mine as pups from the time they are about 4 months old. But I keep a close eye on every dog that I see and leave when I am not sure about a certain dog. This has worked fine and the pups have played with many dogs. But I found that the GSDs I have had, outgrew the parks when they reached a more mature stage. I actually noticed it today with Deja, who is almost 1 year old. She now rather plays with me and is no longer interested in other dogs as playmates. 
I think your trainer is right.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree that you should listen to your trainer -- he is spot on about dog parks in my experience, and while some people and dogs have pleasant experiences with dog parks, I think the possible advantages of a dog park (novel "field trip" with the dog? wearing the dog out off-leash? meeting other dog people?) are far outweighed by the very real chance of a variety of problems. 

You mentioned that you may enjoy dog parks more than your dog does, and it's possible there are other activities that you might both enjoy that involve fewer variables than dog parks. In our area, leashed dogs are welcome in outdoor areas at certain breweries, wineries, orchards, and restaurants. You and the dog both get a change of scenery and time together, without dealing with a chaotic environment.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i think some breeds/types of dogs really do love going to the dog park like their owners do 

but what i noticed in my gsd and others is that they only like going because they get to do something outdoors with yOU, they would be just as happy if not more like everyone says doing it anywhere else. I noticed a lot of gsds as they get older start to demand respect from other dogs specially when comming into the park and all the walmart greeters are blocking the gate. 

Its cute how some dogs have a lot of fun at the park but scary how some dogs are on edge about to tear up another. Also scary how clueless owners are. I saw 2 dogs locked in eye contact the owners thought they were flirting.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> It all depends on the dog, the physical design of the park, and the attitude of the other dog owners in there. I find most of the parks in my area, being just square are not the best lay out. No trees, no grass, plus they are fenced in. My dogs did not usually do well in this environment.
> 
> There is a small unfenced dog park in my town that has grass and a couple trees. My dog seems to do very well here. I think not having the fences gives both the dogs and owners a better attitude. There is a kiddie playground nearby and they are fenced in!


I agree with this. I still take mine to the dog park, but we only go to a farther one because it is enormous. It makes it easy for dogs to have their own space in the park and for you to find a different area for your dog if you see someone causing problems. The only time I see fights break out is when someone isn't controlling an obviously aggressive dog.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with your trainer too.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9S-Dt2tWf4


That is seriously the best! I could stop laughing


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I went to the dog park last month and someone stole Apaches leash??? I went back the next week and a sheepdog who is a regular there kept herding and humping. Its no big deal and swell be back. But If the sheepdog singles her out then we have to go to the small dog area.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't know what I would do without mine.

But there are a few "problem dogs" that have toy/food aggression issues, or are extreme bullies (rolling my dog and being extremely dominant/aggressive). Th

In this case, I just take my dog away to a different part of the dog park and do obedience exercises with her.

You really have to keep your eyes on your dog at all times if there are strange dogs around.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Too much trouble with people that don't know about dogs and dogs with issues. We get more out of being outdoors doing something we both enjoy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with your trainer too.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9S-Dt2tWf4


That ball possession thing actually happened in my last visit to a particular fenced park. A big guy came in with his St. Poodle and chuck it. Threw the ball and my dog chased it. Then the guy grabbed my dog around the waist and told him (the dog!!!) that it was his (the guy's!!!) ball. I told him to leave my dog alone and asked him if he was serious (he said he was) and that he should have remembered his Kindergarten lessons. I left and that was the end of that park. There is an in-crowd with rowdy dogs. Once you are in there you are trapped when an aggressive dog comes in. Never had these issues in the unfenced parks. Maybe the fenced ones have a different kind of people/dogs if given the choice between the fenced and unfenced ones. Not sure, didn't do research but it is interesting.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if you love your dogs, don't take them to dog parks! sorry to dog park lovers!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

scarfish said:


> if you love your dogs, don't take them to dog parks! sorry to dog park lovers!


Is this based on actual experience or just what's been read on the forum?


----------

